
Show HN: TwoNote – a personal note-taking wiki with Markdown syntax (iOS) - slakr
http://www.twonote.com/
======
cdumler
So, my first thought on any note taking product is: So, how do I know that my
work won't be lost after getting a ton of stuff into it? I see nothing about
backup, ie. iCloud or anything else.

My second thought is: When this product dies, how do I get my data out?

As a long time note taker, I need to know those two things to feel safe about
investing into it.

------
stephenr
Social media links all go to eg "yourtwitterurl.here"

Limited information about the actual product - is this purely a local app or
is there some service you haven't mentioned where all my data ends up on
someomes servers without my knowledge or consent?

